# I NEED IDEAS! Please Help!



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

HAHA, omg. Sounds like a man, hahaha! Yeah, I do not blame you, while that seems, err, creative, it would be awkward around family!

Hmm, is there any women skeleton costumes? I haven't looked much, but that might look cool lit up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

ps: I like your quote! I am a huge SK fan


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks!!!! 

Yes There is this one I was kind of looking at I just would like to try it on first if I could find it somewhere... and I could add to it maybe too! http://www.yandy.com/Dancing-Skeleton-Diva.php 

But I dont have the money to pay for that right now either!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> ps: I like your quote! I am a huge SK fan


same. is that quote from a particular king book, or just a general quote from him? i just recently finished "gerald's game" and i'm knee-deep in "bag of bones" right now. king is the only author i've ever read semi-obsessively.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have time to do makeup instead of a mask, you do the "creepy doll" get up. Just replace the traditional makeup with the phosphorescent stuff (neon style colors) and make sure the rest of the costume is of the same style. Now that the new style is throwback 90's neon colors, it shouldn't be hard to find inexpensive pieces to complete the look.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

dane82 said:


> same. is that quote from a particular king book, or just a general quote from him? i just recently finished "gerald's game" and i'm knee-deep in "bag of bones" right now. king is the only author i've ever read semi-obsessively.


I want to say personal quote, but I might be wrong (someone correct me if I am).

I got into his books when I was 14...I have only read 16 of his so far, a lot of them I read in high school. I read Carrie in one night, which stands as my favorite right now. I have a few new ones, I just keep buying new ones and I haven't had a whole lot of time to start reading them, but I need to. Soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I want to say personal quote, but I might be wrong (someone correct me if I am).
> 
> I got into his books when I was 14...I have only read 16 of his so far, a lot of them I read in high school. I read Carrie in one night, which stands as my favorite right now. I have a few new ones, I just keep buying new ones and I haven't had a whole lot of time to start reading them, but I need to. Soon.


and my celebrity crush is John Cusack...and he has been in a few Stephen King movie adaptions...and I think he is going to be in a new one, The Cell? I will have to double check. L.o.v.e


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> and my celebrity crush is John Cusack...and he has been in a few Stephen King movie adaptions...and I think he is going to be in a new one, The Cell? I will have to double check. L.o.v.e


Never mind. I don't see about that new one anymore. Boo.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Lady Wraith said:


> Hello! Thanks for taking a look at this I am starting to feel the pressure of my upcoming Halloween party! I am a full time student, working full time and all my brain can think about is planning the party But I can't seem to come up with anything for my Costume!
> 
> My party isn't themed but its out in our big garage (pole barn) and Its all black lights!! So I want something that will glow?? Or light up? or SOMETHING to stand out since it is my party! My boyfriends only suggestion is... are you ready??... Him to be Bill Clinton and I will be Monica Lewinsky so then my "stains" on my outfit will glow... hah as much as we shared a good laugh about that I don't want to be stuck in a pants suit or covered in such stains all night with neighbors and family there!!!
> 
> Any Suggestions!?? Please help! Thank You!


ROFL!!!! Your boyfriend's idea is hilarious!

If you're looking for something classic but not overdone why not be a ghoul? Not a ghost, a ghoul. I've learned about ghouls this year for my "Raising The Dead" haunt. I plan to have a few in my graveyard this Halloween. I've used the word but never really knew what they were. Here's some ghoulish 'facts' (credit to 'Halloween Trivia by Tonya Lambert):

Ghouls haunt cemeteries, caves, and other dark places
They eat children, travelers and fresh corpses
Ghouls resemble filthy, pale humans. They have red eyes, long, sharp teeth and long fingers with long nails.
They can shape shift into beautiful women to lure male travelers
Ghouls sometime appear in cloaks or shrouds but are often naked (your boyfriend should like that 
Hungry ghouls will reach up from the ground and grab a person's ankle and try to drag them down to their death
Ghouls can transform into various animals, their favourite is a vulture
If you hit a ghoul really hard, you can kill it. But don't hit it twice or it will come back to life

I see ghouls as a scarier more hip cousin of the ghost. You could 'white' your costume so it would glow under the black light. Underrated Halloween character with lots of haunting potential!


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Palladinno! I LOVE that idea!!!!!!!! oh I just really enjoyed reading those facts! That is definitely something I would like to do and to tell people about it.

Tconahaunter- Yes creepy dolls... who isn't terrified of those old porcelain dolls at their grandmas house!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Check on pinterest for tons of couples ideas. But if its going to be dark....only one word.....el wire. (ok 2 words)


----------

